# Grow Journal: AK-47



## storzbickel

Im starting this at about day 11 for most of them. 

Started with 11 Ak-47 from Serious Seeds. Got them from WWMS. 

Using rockwool, under a 1000w MH currenty. 24/0

So far 11 of 11 seedlings......

they will be transplanted soon into 4" rockwool cubes.


----------



## the widowmaker

Hello storzbickel.

mmmm ak47 lovely.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey

very nice.

lol i always hated germing into rockwool, they always seemed to kind of "purge" the seed out- lookin nice tho

wat system are u going to put them in once u TP them into 4in cubes?ebbflo>?


----------



## gangalama

i got their chronic. 2Xpensive. Looks good mang


----------



## storzbickel

they were kind of pricey. But the results so far are great, and i trust the genetics of serious seeds. so im willing to get what i pay for. 

i didnt germ in the starter plugs, i started in wet paper towel, then dropped them in as they popped. 

the big cubes will go onto slabs in drip trays eventually. all rockwool, nothing too crazy. 

i have plenty of pics, ill post every few days until more interesting things are happening , and ill also give a run down of everything i am using when i am not so lazy


----------



## storzbickel

Transplanting as soon as the big cubes are done soaking....here are a couple pre transplant pics, will post post-transplant ones when i am done....im not the greatest with pics, but any additional photos i can take if anyone wanted.


----------



## storzbickel

All done ....

one didnt fit in my tray so it got its own private room. 

will be covering each cube and adding nutes as soon as they are delivered.


----------



## storzbickel

Ok. i am quite new to this particular forum. I just wanted to hop on and share my grow with all of you. 

Heres what im working with
11 Ak-47 seeds from Serious Seeds. (bought from WWMS)
1000w MH/1000w HPS with Econowing reflectors 
Ionic Nutrients: Grow, Bloom, Boost.
Liquid silicon

Germed in paper towel> sprouted in starter plugs>transplant to 4" rockwool cubes. 

They will receive 24/0 of MH light until flower. 

The plan is to keep them in the rockwool.  Once sex is determined the females will be in drip trays on 1m rockwool slabs. 

The first group was 6 seeds, dropped them in the starter plugs 15 days ago. 
2nd batch was the remaining 5 seeds, they are 2 days behind the others. 

for now my digital camera is broken, so my pictures lack some definition, as they are on an iphone camera.


----------



## Runbyhemp

If you plan on having a veg period, I can't see them lasting in those cubes till they show sex.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Nice, healthy seedlings bro.


----------



## the widowmaker

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> If you plan on having a veg period, I can't see them lasting in those cubes till they show sex.



Watch and learn bro, watch and learn


----------



## storzbickel

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Watch and learn bro, watch and learn


 
Yes sir, Runby. 

I know that just one rockwool cube would be to small to support it, but the simple remedy----add more rockwool! 

you can be patient and wait and see what happens, or i can just tell you, but i dont want to destroy the suspense if i dont have to!!:shocked:

thanks btw, to all, for the compliments and checkin out my grow!


----------



## storzbickel

I received my Ionic nutrients today, so ill be ready to add that in a couple days once the plants get adjusted to the large cubes. 

Added covers to the cubes - keeps in moisture now, and prevents algae once i have nutes in them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. Your babies are coming right along and looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost. :aok: *


----------



## storzbickel

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. Your babies are coming right along and looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost. :aok: *


 

thanks bro. :bong: 

today we addd nutes and hopefully these little things will be takin off soon!


----------



## snuggles

Good luck with the grow, this method looks oddly familiar..lol. I will be following along.


----------



## storzbickel

Today was the first day the plants will be fed with nutrients. 

Heres what im using

18 Gal tub w/lid
Ionic- Grow 
Lots of water
NutraWand EC meter
pH meter , recently calibrated to perfection. 

I use a nutra wand to stir in the nutes and measure the EC. Dont really measure it out, just splash in some nutes, stir, and repeat as necessary until the right EC is reached. 

Goal is 1.0EC and you can see in the pic the red light says we are right now 1.0

pH the solution to 5.80. 

just dunked each cube in the solution and that is that.


----------



## benamucc

storzbickel said:
			
		

> I use a nutra wand to stir in the nutes and measure the EC. Dont really measure it out, just splash in some nutes, stir, and repeat as necessary until the right EC is reached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what a nutra wand is and the EC?
> 
> Looking forward to following this AK batch!! Good growin!
Click to expand...


----------



## storzbickel

benamucc said:
			
		

> Can you please tell me what a nutra wand is and the EC?
> 
> Looking forward to following this AK batch!! Good growin!


 
Bena- 

The large stick device in my pictures is a nutra wand. it is a meter that measures EC, PPM and CF. 

EC is all im needing from that, Electrical Conductivity. A specific EC means a specific nutrient solution. Some people measure their mixes in ppm, but with these nutrients and this method of growing, EC is very simple and easy. 

What it all boils down to is how much nutrients have been mixed into the water. 

In fact, most electronic PPM meters are measuring in EC and converting into PPM readings. 

hope that helps answer your question!


----------



## storzbickel

things are coming along really well.


----------



## the widowmaker

Nice potatos!!!!


----------



## storzbickel

pretty sure this is about day 22 for most of them. they have fully adjusted to the nutes/big cubes and are in their permanent growing area.


----------



## tom-tom

lookin great i hope all keeps going good for your ladies


----------



## benamucc

how long are you planning to veg for?


----------



## storzbickel

benamucc said:
			
		

> how long are you planning to veg for?


 
dont have a set amount of time. just going to kind of see how things go and decide to flower when the time is right


----------



## akirahz

storzbickel said:
			
		

> pretty sure this is about day 22 for most of them. they have fully adjusted to the nutes/big cubes and are in their permanent growing area.



Very sweet looking greeners you got there  What type of light do you plan to flower them under, HPS? Wattage?


----------



## storzbickel

akirahz said:
			
		

> Very sweet looking greeners you got there  What type of light do you plan to flower them under, HPS? Wattage?


 

1000w HPS


----------



## blunt

LOOKS GREAT..  are you watering by hand? or rather just dunking the cubes in the bucket?


----------



## storzbickel

blunt said:
			
		

> LOOKS GREAT..  are you watering by hand? or rather just dunking the cubes in the bucket?




Just dunking mate.


----------



## blunt

storzbickel said:
			
		

> Just dunking mate.



can i ask at what day you started nutes? about 15 days? im currently growing some and im at the same stage you are (15 days) but im nervous to start nutes. are you going like 1/4 strength or what? i have a thread  about this in hydro but it seems hard to get anyone to answer. thanks


----------



## the widowmaker

good work bro,

(thats one out of two, heehee)


----------



## the widowmaker

still good work bro, 

i'm off to the arcade:woohoo:


----------



## storzbickel

blunt said:
			
		

> can i ask at what day you started nutes? about 15 days? im currently growing some and im at the same stage you are (15 days) but im nervous to start nutes. are you going like 1/4 strength or what? i have a thread  about this in hydro but it seems hard to get anyone to answer. thanks



Yeah I started nutes on day 15 or in that area. Some of the bigger plants were telling me they were ready by the leaf tips lightening in color.

I am using Ionic nutes which are measured by EC so I don't have to muck around with ml/L or tsp/gal. I don't meausure volume, just splash some in til my meter reads my desired EC.

I think the. Bottle says 1.8 EC for most applications and right now I'm using 1.0. Does that give you an idea?


----------



## SALTROCK

Very Very Nice, Hope things continue to good. You have very good advisors. Ill be watching.  Thanks SALT


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

storzbickel said:
			
		

> pretty sure this is about day 22 for most of them. they have fully adjusted to the nutes/big cubes and are in their permanent growing area.


 
Great looking grow bro, they all must be females as I see they all have laid eggs  Where did you get that meter? I like that it seems so simple as I have a simple mind, the KISS method.:holysheep: Here's some more *Green Mojo* for them.


----------



## storzbickel

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Great looking grow bro, they all must be females as I see they all have laid eggs  Where did you get that meter? I like that it seems so simple as I have a simple mind, the KISS method.:holysheep: Here's some more *Green Mojo* for them.


 
thanks man.

good way to put it, this is the KISS method of gardening......

i got the meter off ebay, saved a couple bucks. but i think that most hydro shops or some gardening places may have it. Its useful, does more than EC if you need it to. Self Calibrates, very easy to use.


----------



## storzbickel

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Very Very Nice, Hope things continue to good. You have very good advisors. Ill be watching. Thanks SALT


 
thanks salt.


i sure do, you have a nice grow going on yourself. I like some of your ideas (i.e. pvc on the wall and your custom built tray is AWESOME!)


----------



## blunt

storzbickel said:
			
		

> Yeah I started nutes on day 15 or in that area. Some of the bigger plants were telling me they were ready by the leaf tips lightening in color.
> 
> I am using Ionic nutes which are measured by EC so I don't have to muck around with ml/L or tsp/gal. I don't meausure volume, just splash some in til my meter reads my desired EC.
> 
> I think the. Bottle says 1.8 EC for most applications and right now I'm using 1.0. Does that give you an idea?



yes thats a great help. thanks for taking the time to answer and especially to send me a pm. i belong to other message boards with totally different subject matter  and on those boards i am knowledgeable on the topics and always try to  help the new people. the same doesnt always appear to be true on this board. perhaps im doing something wrong. if so it would be nice if one of the senior members would let me know what it is as its frustrating trying to learn and having nobody willing to help. thanks again


----------



## storzbickel

fed them last night, woke up this morning and they really bushed out. Some of them are starting to crowd eachother. Will probably need to put them in a larger tray to give the more space. 

Some 5 point leaves starting to come in on a few on them too. 

the side view reflects what i would call average height, some are shorter, some are taller but most are around this height. 12cm or so....4.5"


----------



## storzbickel

I moved some of them into another tray, so they all have a good amount of personal room. 


i also added thicker covers so i dont need the rocks/eggs  anymore.


----------



## SALTROCK

Nice job. I liked the rock eggs made your pics look cool. Im using ghetto quarters lol. Keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel

They have just been fed.

- Increased nutes from 1.0 to 1.2 EC. 

- Added liquid silicon (1ml/L)...around 60ml... roughly 16 gal of solution. 

The tallest plants are nearly 6" tall and 9"+ at their widest points.


----------



## storzbickel

Just throwing on some pics, good growth the past couple of days.

starting to get a very very light stink, gotta love that.


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Plants are looking great storzbickel. Are you still  just dunking the rockwool cubes in the nutrient solution? If so, how many times a day? Do you have any roots coming out of the rockwool yet? EC of 1.2, that's about 770 ppm right? Thanks, and good luck with the rest of your grow. I'll definitely be watching and rooting.


----------



## storzbickel

Prodigious Puff said:
			
		

> Plants are looking great storzbickel. Are you still just dunking the rockwool cubes in the nutrient solution? If so, how many times a day? Do you have any roots coming out of the rockwool yet? EC of 1.2, that's about 770 ppm right? Thanks, and good luck with the rest of your grow. I'll definitely be watching and rooting.


 
Thanks man.

- yeah just dunking...drip system will come into place for flowering.

- Cant say how often i dunk, just when the cubes are getting dry. sometimes 2 days pass, other times every day. 

- Yeah there have been roots out the bottom for a week or so, still alive and healthy tho. 

- 1.2 i cant say off hand what that converts to ,but i think its in the 600-700 range

***EDIT 1/23/08*** , just FYI, i checked when i fed today, 600ppm is approx. 1.2 EC.- the meter has markings for both.


----------



## peruvian skunk

sweeeet!


----------



## storzbickel

Just some post-feeding pics from today, 4 weeks old. 

Tallest ones are topping out at 8" , and over 10" wide! 


Getting even skunkier!:holysheep: 

i tried to get a side shot just to show branch growth, not the best photographer tho.


----------



## storzbickel

I have moved them all into 2 drip trays. No slabs yet, just cubes. 

these will be their homes from now on.


----------



## stonedsmithy

lookin great bud keep it up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*They are coming right along and looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them young ladies.  *


----------



## storzbickel

So today we go back to a question asked by Runbyhemp early on in my journal... he said that i would need more rockwool than a 4" cube for veg, and he was correct. I said to hang in there and find out, and today we do:

The plants have all been stacked on top of another cube, which has been presoaked in 5.8 water. The solution to not having enough room- add more rockwool :hubba: 

They will hang out like this for a while and eventually a drip system will be implemented. But for the time being, still feeding by hand. 

The last pic i have included is of the 3 branch freak. At about the 2nd node, the plant was growing 2 main branches per node, but one branch eventually had 2 others growing from the internode (instead of the normal 1) 

The following node that grew had 3 main branches, it was no longer 2 with an extra one, just 3 full side branches. if you look very closely at the picture you can see what i mean. Ill probably get some better shots when i do my next feeding.


----------



## pharcyde

That is an intelligent design.  Great choice.  Your work will certainly pay off.


----------



## storzbickel

Thanks for the comments, all. 

I cannot take any credit for the design. A wise friend has taught me this


----------



## the widowmaker

plants are looking as great as ever keep up the good work, its you thats doing the growing, no one else.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Everything is looking great mang. Once flower time comes your gonna have one hell of a nice jungle. :aok: *


----------



## LoveIt

excellent storz!  i'll be doing the exact same thing before long :hubba:


----------



## storzbickel

Today i upped their nutrients from 1.2 to 1.4 EC.


Besides that, just watchin the grass grow. They are at their 7th node, about 11" tall.


----------



## SALTROCK

What up bro,

Looking good. AK-47 sativa dom? Looks like your leaves are more sativa like mine. 
Plants are looking great, when you gonna flower? The plants that I'm flowering now are growing a lot under the bloom light. Ill have to start them a little earlier next time, now that I know Im dealing with a sativa plant. Keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> What up bro,
> 
> Looking good. AK-47 sativa dom? Looks like your leaves are more sativa like mine.
> Plants are looking great, when you gonna flower? The plants that I'm flowering now are growing a lot under the bloom light. Ill have to start them a little earlier next time, now that I know Im dealing with a sativa plant. Keep it up.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
Thanks man
Yeah ak47 is "mostly sativa". Ive got some room where i have them so the space isnt really an issue. 

I will probably be flowering this weekend, saturday maybe, i figure ill let them get a couple extra days of veg, get stronger and bigger. 

I need to do it soon, they need more space, so ill have to pull out the males. I was initially supposed to have 3 trays for this grow but my hydro shop guy is a loser and im still waiting on another tray.


----------



## storzbickel

The plants are 5 weeks old today. This was the first day of 12/12. 

Lights went off at 8am today and back on at 8pm. Having the lights on while i sleep keeps a stable temp when the natural temps get pretty chilly. 

Still under the 1k MH , still getting 1.4 Grow nutes. 

I fed them right after the lights came on and took the pic a couple hours later after they woke up a bit. 

Just a couple pics for the sake of posting:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I see the ladies are doing great. Nice bright green color just how ya want them. Gonna get nice and full in there in another few weeks.   Great job as always mang keep it up. *


----------



## JeSus

They look so lovely and green!!


----------



## storzbickel

Thanks mates, 

My digital camera got destroyed during a previous grow. i have been using my iphone camera., its like 2mp, but the pics are decent for far away shots. 

Absolutely no definition whatsoever for close ups. My bday is coming soon and ill have a new cam then so i can show you all some nice bud pics...probably preflower pics even. 

believe me, id have the cam already but the wife claims she cant get me anything id really need, so im forced to wait it out. 


I will try and post daily during these exciting 12/12 times!


----------



## storzbickel

So heres a couple more, they really shot up yesterday. 

I have determined 1 female...woohoo! But the rest i was too high to be staring and and crap. 

Still dont have a way to show you some signs of sex, soon tho.


----------



## benamucc

Are you planning on using the MH for the entire flowering process??


----------



## storzbickel

benamucc said:
			
		

> Are you planning on using the MH for the entire flowering process??


 
No, just for the inital weeks of 12/12 . Then it will be 1k HPS.


----------



## Da420wn

I am going out and getting one of those    Thank for the TIP


----------



## storzbickel

So its been a couple days of 12/12. able to pick out 2 males, i pulled them aside until im 100% sure, but im pretty postive so its best to keep them away and free up some space. 

gave the others more room, spotted 2 definite females as well. 
i dont have any preflower pics like i said, camera issue still continues....

They are about 16" tall. moving along quickly. 

Sorry if the pics are bad......:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:..... im out of my mind right now. :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Coming right along and looking great. Hey mang your pics are pretty damn good considering your using an iphone camera. :aok: *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Hey man, they are looking awesome...can't wait to see the buds you get from those ladies, they are so healthy and chipper!  Great Job...and ya, your phone pics are great too!!!


----------



## benamucc

Lookin good man!


----------



## HowsItGrowin

good looking grow man!!!! I look forward to flowing this thread


----------



## storzbickel

Thank you , everyone for checkin out the grow and the compliments. 

Lights just went on a short bit ago. I had pulled 2 females saturday and had them off to the side, i also determined the 2 females. 

Today i have found what i believe to be my final count, 5 Females, 6 males. out of 11 seeds. They all made it this far and that is a very normal ratio. I just wasnt a lucky dog this time  

but im happy. Im going to let the males chill in their homo pad for probably a couple more days so i can say they got a full week of 12/12 and ill be 100% sure by then. 


I have a lot of work to do, so i snapped some quick pics. Most of the males are on the left but 2 were still in the drip trays at the time of the picture. 

The solo pics are of the largest plant over all , which happens to be a female. (The 3 largest and the 3 branch crazy are all fems) . She is over 18" tall right now. :holysheep: 

Sorry i dont have pictures of their sexual goods. just not capable enough. :hairpull: 


Nutrients-Grow 1.4 EC
12/12 1000w MH


----------



## storzbickel

i failed to take pics last night/ this morning. But i killed off several males last night, 5 i believe. 

Right now i have 4 females in the 2 drip trays, plenty of room. 2 males off to the side. Problem is tho, i think of of the females is really a male, but its slow on showing definite preflowers.

the pistils on the other fems are quite apparent to the naked eye tho. 

Although my garden is dimishing, the females i do have are the biggest and bushiest plants i had. 

Tonight i plan on getting rid of the males i have off to the side if they show enough sex to warrant so. Will try and post a pic update then.


----------



## storzbickel

All and all im left with 3 females. 

Today i got rid of the rest of the males, and proceeded to flush the females with 5.8ph water. 

When they are ready to be fed next, they will receive Ionic Bloom nutrients. 

The pistils are very visible right now, but yet again, not to the camera. 

Not much else right now...


----------



## SALTROCK

Dam bro those plants look awsome 3 out of 10 isnt bad youll get around  8-9oz, I think. That will be great. GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel

So tons of changes since the last time i updated: 

Ionic Bloom nutes were added earlier this week, still using 1.4 EC. (picked up where the grow nutes left off)

Those were added after a flush with phed water. 

All plants have been put on a slab as you can see from the pics, the dripper system will be used from here on out. ( i get a break from hand dunking for a while  )

Ill be getting my new camera later on this week, so there will be some nice pics on the way soon. 

The tallest plant is about 22" tall right now. Beautiful pistils. 
They are still under the 1k MH for now....in some time i will switch over to the HPS.


----------



## Thorn

Wow that is some fast growth you've had overall on there. Those babies grew up MIGHTY fast! Can't wait to see some bud development


----------



## ninjashoes

thats a really nice setup, they look very healthy


----------



## doctorvapor

Great Post!


----------



## storzbickel

its been a couple days since ive updated:

The plants have been in 12/12 for exactly 2 weeks, yesterday when the lights came on- i upped the Bloom nutes from 1.4 to 1.6 EC. 

Still under the 1k MH, only for 1 more week tho. 

The flower formation is excellent, and i also get a new digital camera today, so i will definitely have some nice pics of them. 


thats all for the time being, once i get the camera figured out ill have pics up.


----------



## storzbickel

Well i finally got a new camera and have it all figured out. 


Here are some pics of just under 3 weeks into 12/12. 


They look all right to me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. The ladies are coming right along.   What kind of camera did ya get? Your camera takes some nice pics. :aok: *


----------



## Thorn

sweet looking good. GREEN MOJO til the end bro!


----------



## storzbickel

TBG- 

thanx man....its a Panasonic Lumix 8 megapixel.


----------



## benamucc

these are lookin great man!!  specially the little catus!!??  can't wait to see the finish, as AK is on my list for the next seed purchase!!!


----------



## storzbickel

benamucc said:
			
		

> these are lookin great man!! specially the little catus!!?? can't wait to see the finish, as AK is on my list for the next seed purchase!!!


 
lol...thanks man...observant!  the cactus has really taken off, i should transplant but its in soil and thats all dirty and high maintenance and such  

i would def suggest giving Ak a shot in your garden. Serious Seeds.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

they are looking great man, love the ak47 smoke you will be more than happy by the time its all said and done keep up the good work bro


----------



## storzbickel

Today i made the change to the HPS bulb. 

Plants are doing very well. Mixed up a batch of nutes,

-Added Ionic Boost for the first time 

i might be adding some more pics later tonight.

Be sure to enlarge the pics and check out the detail! i wish we could post them a bit larger. but the popup allows for a good enlarged view.


----------



## Thorn

mmmm tasty, your doing great man!


----------



## SALTROCK

WOW very nice progress they will love the new light.GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## benamucc

so did you cross over to a 1000w HPS bulb??  What was the reason for staying under the MH for 3 weeks into the flower?  I'm getting close to going 12/12 with 2 plants from CFL to HPS.  How's my cactus buddy doing?


----------



## storzbickel

benamucc said:
			
		

> so did you cross over to a 1000w HPS bulb?? What was the reason for staying under the MH for 3 weeks into the flower? I'm getting close to going 12/12 with 2 plants from CFL to HPS. How's my cactus buddy doing?


 
I use a switchable ballast, so i just flipped it over to the HPS side and popped in the bulb. 

The reason for keeping the MH in for a little bit during 12/12 is to keep them from stretching too much. The red spectrum of HPS makes them stretch and also builds the buds (and for the first couple weeks there are not many buds to be building!!), so in a way, its a waste of the light using HPS as soon as you flip to 12/12. 

the cactus is doing great man, its more than doubled in size from when i got it. Ill have to get some pics up next time i post


----------



## storzbickel

a couple from before lights out this morning.


----------



## Thorn

yea man u got mighty fine ladies there! They are looking great!


----------



## SALTROCK

Dam bro you are doing a good job. Love when the hair and trichs start to form.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel

Just an update

The tallest 2 are 33" tall and just about as wide. 

same old stuff really, 1.6EC plus Boost, silicon


----------



## storzbickel

and some close ups


----------



## SALTROCK

They are looking so nice all the leaves are perfect. What is the ave temp in your room? That camera takes pretty good pics. Right when the light goes off you should take a couple of pics with flash, love to see them under normal lights. If not cool, but GJ bro keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. Everything is coming right along and looking great from this end. :aok: *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Hey Storz,
  They are looking great, of course didn't expect anything less...great job man...


----------



## storzbickel

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> They are looking so nice all the leaves are perfect. What is the ave temp in your room? That camera takes pretty good pics. Right when the light goes off you should take a couple of pics with flash, love to see them under normal lights. If not cool, but GJ bro keep it up.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
Thanks bro.

- My average temp is about 78F. 

Its funny you mention taking those pics, i was just thinking about that tonight. The flash is really intense so the pics come out kind of crazy, reflects a lot off the plant. But ill do my best, probably tonight or so, ill take some Non- HPS pics.


----------



## storzbickel

ok salt, this was the best i could do in the bit of time i have.

like i said its pretty white-intense. I can possibly use my other camera that i started this journal with. 

I dont get as clear of focus, but im still figuring my camera out.


----------



## SALTROCK

YES:yeahthat:  those pics are sick those plants are looking great. I love the lush green pics.  Good job keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel

got some pics.....one of the plants that was shorter is now the tallest one at around 3ft even. it seems to be more sativa than the others, its always been very long and slenderish. 

from time to time ill put some other pics up ...under MH.....regular lighting.


----------



## storzbickel

just a few more to finish up strong.


----------



## SALTROCK

Very Very Nice those babies are filling in.  How many days are you into flowering? GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## benamucc

storz, i've only got 1 thing to say... I CAN"T WAIT TO YOU KILL YOUR PLANTS!!!   :rofl:  and hang them up to dry out all that deliciousness!!!!


----------



## storzbickel

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Very Very Nice those babies are filling in. How many days are you into flowering? GJ keep it up.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
who the heck knows man, lol. 

i flipped into 12/12 on 1/31....but id really say "flowering" begain on 2/13 or so, judging by my journal at least. i dont even attempt to keep count. 
a rough estimate 2 weeks flowering out of 4 wks 2/12? 2.5? lol i have no idea man. 

go by the plants, counting just makes you anxious and can leads to missing out on peak buds. 

the counting and such confuses me. if someone can correct it let me know.


----------



## Thorn

haha know what u mean about counting man...i only done 2 grows but have to rely on my grow journal to tell me how old the plant is etc lmao!

Looking proper good though there man, i like it


----------



## Melissa

beautiful ladies youve got going on there:bong2:


----------



## Sin inc

hey looking good so far keep it up


----------



## storzbickel

I flushed a couple of days ago, there was some leaf curl going on....2 days feedings of very diluted nutes. they are back up to EC1.6

Things are looking good, one that was much shorter has really taken over as the tallest one. 


i decided to move the single plant into some better lighting, thats what the first few pics are from. the rest are various buds under the HPS. 

the smell and of course resin are increasing by the day. :hubba:


----------



## Thorn

How many weeks into flower are u now bro? And how long would you say you got left? Looking good man, that first pic won't open for me but it sure looks like an ACE plant!!!


----------



## storzbickel

Thorn said:
			
		

> How many weeks into flower are u now bro? And how long would you say you got left? Looking good man, that first pic won't open for me but it sure looks like an ACE plant!!!


 
haha, everyone always asks....i can tell you i hit the switch on 1/30....so thats like 5 weeks of 12/12 , but not truely 5 weeks of "flower", 

im looking at another 4-5 weeks or so. The trichs are really the indicator...i like em creamy, so hopefully that works out to my anticipated schedule. 

thanks for checking it all out....the plant in the pic is the middle sized one, about 36" the tallest plant is over 38" at this point.


----------



## Thorn

cool thanks for replying man! Yea i like them creamy too...not too amber for a nice uplifting high  good luck with the rest of it...your doing a great job!!!


----------



## SALTROCK

Very nice bro youll be harvesting before you know it.  Looks like another satisfied and succesful drip grower.  GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## LoveIt

nice shots storz- got a loupe? if so, ever try taking pics through it? i'm curious to see those trichomes a little closer :hubba:


----------



## storzbickel

LoveIt said:
			
		

> nice shots storz- got a loupe? if so, ever try taking pics through it? i'm curious to see those trichomes a little closer :hubba:


 
got a nice new one on the way. probably wont have it for a week or so tho. ill def get some pics thru it.


----------



## storzbickel

i think this is a pretty good batch of photos. if you enlarge them there is some really cool detail. 

i tried to get a bunch of shots of the plants overall as well as the tops of each one.


----------



## storzbickel

and the last couple individual shots.


----------



## SALTROCK

Dam bro, very nice shots looking frosty.  Nice big cola is forming.  Keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## LoveIt

storz, you nearly have full godly stature- soon, us mere mortals will beg for your help and attention toward our humble attempts 

so what do you think they'll fatten up like from there, 2,3x?


----------



## Thorn

WOW some of those are proper frosty!!! How are the smell levels in there now?


----------



## storzbickel

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW some of those are proper frosty!!! How are the smell levels in there now?


 

its increasing by the day. its not even close to what i would label "strong" but if you walk by the door you catch a faint bit of skunk. Inside the room it is moderate.


----------



## BeachWeed420

WOW!!!!! Thats some beautiful bud! Good job brotha!


----------



## Timmyjg6

Wow, these girls are looking NICE!!! And did you do any kind of toping or LST'ing? Thanks and treat them girls like princesses...


----------



## storzbickel

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, these girls are looking NICE!!! And did you do any kind of toping or LST'ing? Thanks and treat them girls like princesses...


 
no sir. i have plenty of vertical room and i intend on letting them get as large as possible. 

i prefer to let things go as nature intends until it inhibits the grow.


----------



## Thorn

storzbickel said:
			
		

> i prefer to let things go as nature intends until it inhibits the grow.



Sometimes nature does train plants in different ways. Think of nice natural crowded forests 

Just the other week whilst out on a walk we stopped to sit on a fallen tree for a smoke and i looked down and some small ish branches of a young tree were trailing over some other bush and that bush was growing as wide as it could man, it just reminded me of LST so much


----------



## Timmyjg6

But thats whats nice about doing it yourself, doing it your own way no matter what anyone says! I personally would like to get the most out of my plant but i also have a lot of pot-head friends that look at me with their hands open.... Keep it fresh... Piece!


----------



## Thorn

yea timmy spot on! its great to be able to do it however you want and experiment and learn and learn and learn, its all good


----------



## storzbickel

Some pics w/o the HPS on, might have some more up later from under the HPS. 


same old stuff as usual. 1.6EC + boost/silicon.

the order of the pics got messed up, i tried to have all the colas together.


----------



## SALTROCK

Holy shatner those babies are frosty.  Cola is looking huge lol.  Harvest is around the corner. GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea timmy spot on! its great to be able to do it however you want and experiment and learn and learn and learn, its all good


 
word. i just have a different approach. I feel with this breeder, the strains are bred very selectively, thus giving me a plant that has a tendency to yield high and be resilient with little efforts. 

i just keep my stuff simple. give the plant its basic needs and let it do the rest. 


experimentation is key to learning. :lama:


----------



## Thorn

Absolutely man and thanks for the updated pics I think SALTROCK said it all! Those are some fine looking frosty colas!! I'm just beginning at the game and learning how different grows do and would so love to have the space to do a grow like this, or even better an experiment of the same plant grown like this and a few grown LST style etc. Its all good


----------



## Timmyjg6

Man storzbickel those give me the chills, they are so scary looking... I don't think they could have come out any better... Props


----------



## Cook_

Yea man my first grow did same you did hydro OH MAN WATCH out good mellow high for atleast 6 hours tops very good bud mine was GDP top notch i feel yours will be the same good stuff man


----------



## Timmyjg6

Mouth just watered...


----------



## Thorn

cool how they looking?


----------



## BeachWeed420

What happend to all the pics Storz? You delete them?


----------



## storzbickel

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> What happend to all the pics Storz? You delete them?


 
yeah sorry guys, i was doing some "spring cleaning", while high, and i got rid of the lot of them even tho i hadnt meant to. 


Anyway, sorry there have been no updates im a mod on another forum (which you are all welcome to join, PM for details) and im getting close to harvest. 

ill try and get some current pics up and keep updating thru the harvest. 


sorry guys! :confused2:


----------



## storzbickel

so enough of the delays, here is the latest and greatest. 

first of 3 pic posts, here are various HPS pics


----------



## storzbickel

Heres some with flash, just a quick snap of each top.


----------



## storzbickel

And finally i took one of the plants that was alone in the tray out into some regular lighting for closeups and whatever.


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Absolutely Gorgeous. I admire you and your wise friend's growing skills.


----------



## Thorn

wow those are looking STUNNING!! Keep it up bro!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lookin fantastic keep me updated man


----------

